# First Timer Saying Hello To Everyone



## WALLEYE1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Been Bow Hunting Over 20 Years And This Looks Like The Best Site On The Net Period. Looking Forward To Talking With Everyone. Good Luck This Season!!!!!!!! I'm in Nebraska anyone else???


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to AT...... Great site and wonderful people here. Enjoy the fun !


----------



## willhuntforfood (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome. Lots of good info here... the people are awsome too.... I am from Central Nebraska. Where are you located.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Walleye1. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy and welcome !

I take it your chasing walleyes when your not after whitetails :wink:


----------



## WALLEYE1 (Sep 2, 2006)

willhuntforfood said:


> Welcome. Lots of good info here... the people are awsome too.... I am from Central Nebraska. Where are you located.


OMAHA. HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## lazy8 (Feb 12, 2006)

*hello*

hello, I'm new to archery and I learn alot from these guys. hope walleye is bitting in your part of the country, here in western SD I haven't fished for walleye since July.


----------



## lazy8 (Feb 12, 2006)

*hello*

hello, I'm new to archery and I learn alot from these guys. hope walleye is bitting in your part of the country, here in western SD I haven't fished for walleye since July.


----------



## WALLEYE1 (Sep 2, 2006)

MI Hoytforlife said:


> Howdy and welcome !
> 
> I take it your chasing walleyes when your not after whitetails :wink:


WALLEYE'S AND WHITETAILS THE TWO BEST W'S THAT I KNOW!!!!


----------

